# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Pjetër Ndoc Daragjati

## NoName

*Pjetër Ndoc Daragjati 
Pionier i tregtisë Italo-Shqiptare*



_nga Willy Kamsi *_

Kur flasim për Shkodër duhet të kemi gjithmonë parasysh e të kujtojmë ata që i dhanë ndriçim, pasuní e kulturë ndër shekuj. E prej këtyne rrjedh edhe nami që mori Shkodra në Lindje e Prendim. Kur flitet për Shqipní, të gjithë ata të huej që kanë pasë të përpjekun me shqiptarë, në çdo kohë e në çdo vend, kanë kujtue vetëm e vetëm Shkodrën. Dhe Shkodra njihej për nji veçantí të saj, mbasi ishte nji qytet i cili, për hir të qytetarëve të vet, të gjallnisë së tyne në të gjitha fushat, për hir edhe të ruejtjes së traditave mâ të mira të popullit tonë, të mikpritjes e të zemërgjanësisë në marrëdhanie me kedo, kishte krijue, në të gjithë ata që kanë pasë punë, ose që kanë jetue aty njifarë kohe, nji dashuní e nji nostalgjí të thellë kur largoheshin prej saj.

E prá, Shkodra nuk kishte mâ ato monumente të përmenduna, plot art, historí e kujtime sikurse ato që zbukurojnë qytetet e Europës, sepse i kishte shkatrrue me kohë pushtuesi aziatik. Por kishte diçka tjetër, kishte njerëzit që kanë qenë e, ndoshta, janë edhe sot pasunia e saj mâ e madhe. Nji ndër ta, ndër sa e sa të tjerë, dhe nuk janë pak, që e banë të përmendun Shkodrën, âsht edhe Pjetër Ndoc Daragjati. 

Leu në Shkodër me 1870 vdiq në Bari (Italí) me 1947. 

Në fëmijëní pat ndjekë shkollën e Kushë Mices dhe mâ vonë kulturën e vet ekonomike-financiare e rriti tue mbërrijtë të zinte nji vend me randësí në shoqninë e kohës.

I ati, Ndoc Daragjati, në kohën e Lidhjes së Prizrendit, ka qenë spedicioner në Shën-Gjin. Me t' vëllán, Palokën, âsht marrë me tregtí edhe mâ përpara. Thohet se në vjetin 1865, rreshperët shkodranë Daragjati, Bjanki e Muzhani, blenë nga Lloydi Austriak nji avullore 84 tonësh, që u përdor për nji kohë të shkurtë në vijën e lundrimit Obot-Trieshtë dhe anasjelltas.1) Por edhe mâ vonë, bashkë me vëllazën, bani përpjekje për ngritjen e nji flote detare, në fillim mjaft modeste, por me synim që ta ritte, për me përballue kërkesat e nji tregtie me brigjet e detit Mesdhé. Kjo përbahej prej dý anieve, prej të cilave njena me motor e dý të tjerat me vela, të emërtueme "Daragjati 1", "Daragjati 2" e "Daragjati 3", që, deri në vitet '20 të shekullit të kaluem, rrahën udhët detare të Adriatikut e të pellgut lindor të Mesdheut.

Mbas vdekjes së t'et, punon në Pazar, ku kishte dugajë e magaze. Në dý rasa i pat rá zjarmi, tue e damtue randë edhe aktivitetin tregtar. Kurse me 12 tetuer 1914 i qe vjedhë dugaja në Pazar.2) Përballon kështu jetesën, tue i pasë mbetë mbi shpatulla gjithë familja e përbamun prej nanës dhe gjashtë vëllazënve mâ të vogjël. Këta ishin: Gaspri, Nushi, Ndreka (Shaptuku), Kola, Gjovalini,3) Zefi, Lazri (Cuku).4) Kola, qysh me të gjallë t'et kishte shkue në Brescia (Italí) për me ndjekë studimet e me u bâ frat françeskan. Si frat mori emnin Filip e u quejt Át Filip Daragjati. Në moshë endè të ré, kur ishte rreth 24 vjeç, tue qenë i ftohun, del prej Kuvendit për me krye misionin e vet fetar dhe me i krye shartet njênit që ishte tue vdekë, i randohet sëmundja, tue kalue në bronko-pneumoní, dhe vdes po në Brescia me 13 maj 1898. Për tê thohet se ka lanë shkrime laike, kur ishte rregulltar, ende student i vjetit të katërt të Teologjisë, shkrime të cilat ruhen pranë Françeskanëve të atij qyteti. Vlen të shënohet se qe cilësue «magnae spei juvenis».5)

Me 1897, tashmâ pa babë, Pjetri 27 vjeçar, martohet me Ninen (1870-1947) të bijën e Gaspër Shirokës, e nji familjeje së njohun e atdhetare shkodrane, familje nga e cila ishin poeti e atdhetari Filip Shiroka, Marie (Taqja) Shiroka-Çoba, drejtuese e Shoqnisë së Grave në Shkodër e botuese e revistës «Grueja Shqyptare», e cila ndihmoi gjallënisht Luftën e Koplikut me 1920, Gjon Shiroka, gazetar, që vdiq për hir të profesionit të vet, i vramë mizorisht me 1914 si dhe mjeku i njohun Dr. Frederik Shiroka. 

Kemi thanë se në moshë të ré i rá mbi shpatulla familja. Kur u martue, mâ i vogli ndër vëllazën posa kishte mbushë të 9 vjetët. Përpjekja e tij e parë, gjâ që difton urti e pjekuní të madhe, ka qenë t'i dërgonte vëllaznit për me vijue shkollën. Këta mâ vonë do të baheshin bashkëpuntorët e tij në krejt veprimtarinë tregtare që do të zhvillonte mâ vonë, deri kur secili, mâ në fund, si ishte e natyrshme, do të ndiqte rrugën e vet. Gaspri, që dinte turqisht, mbante lidhjet për furnizimin me drithë të ushtrisë në Shkodër. Gjovalini, i cili kishte studiue në Shkollën tregtare italjane në Shkodër, mbante kontabilitetin, kurse në vitet '40 të shekullit të kaluem ka pasë nji agjencí transporti që vepronte deri në Kosovë. Ndërsa Ndreka tregtonte me Kosovë dhe ishte bâ i njohun në ato treva. 

Gjatë qendrimit në Shkodër zhvilloi veprimtarí shoqnore dhe qe nji ndër përfaqësuesit e zgjedhun të parisë katolike shkodrane në Komisionin pranë Këshillit të qytetit, tue mprojtë njiheri interesat e kësaj bashkësie, ashtu si edhe të Shkodrës në tanësî, për të gjitha problemet që lindshin në mbarështimin e saj. Me ketë funksion nënshkruen sullet e vjetit 1910.6) 

Duket se me këtê cilësí dhe me peshën që kishte në administrimin e punëve të vendit, si dhe, në vijim të përpjekjeve për nji zhvillim të vrullshëm të ekonomisë, tue u frymëzue edhe nga përparimet e vendeve të tjera ballkanike në ketë lamë, ka si synim të parë, kthimin e tregtisë nga mbrendia e Ballkanit e t'Europës Qendrore në drejtim të Shkodrës dhe anasjelltas, e ndërtimin e hekurudhës Shën-Gjin - Shkodër - Shkup - Monastir. Kështu që, me 1908, merr pjesë në delegacionin e qytetit të Shkodrës, që shkon në Stamboll për me kërkue ndërtimin e kësaj hekurudhe.7) Por, si ndodhte zakonisht në ato kohna, udhëtimi i këtij delegacioni nuk solli gjâ pozitive, sepse elementë fanatikë shkodranë e kundërshtuen deri në Stamboll ndërtimin e saj, nga friga që kishin prej depërtimit të qytetnimit Perëndimor. Po t'u bante ajo hekurudhë do të kishte pasë dobí qyteti i Shkodrës dhe tregtija e tij, si dhe krejt Shqipnia e Veriut së bashku me Kosovën. Gabriel Louis-Jaray thekson randësinë e Shkodrës si qyteti mâ i madh i Ballkanit në brigjet e Adriatikut, dikur i lulzuem, vend transiti tregtar. Në tregun e Shkodrës përshkoheshin mallnat e Prendimit, në pritje të dërgimit në mbrendí të Ballkanit, në drejtim të Shkupit, Sofjes e Beogradit. Prodhimet e pellgut të Mesdheut nëpër Buenë, n'atë kohë e lundrueshme, përcilleshin në krejt perandorinë turke.8) Kështu që, edhe sot, jo mâ për arsye fetare, si ishte çështja e ndërtimit të hekurudhës, por kryesisht politike, në funksion antishkodran, synohet me e ndërtue rrugën automobilistike drejt Kukësit e në Kosovë, jo mâ nga Shën-Gjini, por nga Durrësi, ndërsa flitet, ndoshta, edhe nga Vlona, si shpërblim kesaj të fundit për grushtin e shtetit të vjetit 1997. 

Shpallja e Hyrjetit pat ngjallë shpresa të mëdhá në rrethet atdhetare shqiptare, dhe u ngritën klube, u botuen gazeta dhe u hapën edhe shkolla shqipe. Kjo bani që edhe në Shkodër të ngrihej nji klub. Në ketë kohë (1908), si shkruen gazeta "Lirija" e Selanikut (4 vjesht' e dytë 1908) «Më tepër se tridhetë Shqipëtarë të Shkodrës erdhë në Selanik në krye të vjeshtës' së parë. Midis këtyre burrave ishin Riza beu, Shaqir beu, Myftiu i Draçit, zotërinjtë Luigji Gurakuqi, Daragjati, Çërba (recte: Çoba), Pistulli dhe shumë bajraktarë.9) 

Shkodranët u-pritnë fort mirë në Selanik dhe pasdaj vanë disa ditë në Manastir ku mbenë fort shumë të kënaqurë nga klub' i Shqipëtarëvet.

Këta zotërinj panë gjithë të mirat e Lirisë dhe të konstitucionit dhe dhanë fjalë që do të përpiqenë për të sjellë në Shkodrë bashkim, urtësí dhe vëllazëri duke punuarë dhe për përparim të gjuhësë shqip » (nënvizim i imi - W.K.).

Por të gjitha këto qellime të mira shkuen bosh nga qëndrimi anmiqsor i reaksionit islamik vendas, dhe klubi i Shkodrës qe mbyllë.

U ringjall me 1910 me emnin Klubi " Gjuha shqype ".

N'atë kohë nuk munguen edhe përpjekjet për me shpifë kundër atdhetarëve shkodranë, e gazeta " Liri e Shqipërisë " e Sofjes (me 20 prill 1911) do të shkruente për nji shkodran « i cili guxonka të shkruajn' e të flasin kundra atdhetarëve të ndershëm të Shkodrës: zotni Pjetër Daragjatin, Kol Krajën e Kel Marubbin » dhe e cilëson shpifësin « kundërshtar i kombëtaris' së vet e tradhëtor i poshtër ».

Vjen vjeti 1912. Prap gazeta "Liri e Shqipërisë" (14 korrik 1912) njofton se «nër këto dit, 25 djelmoça të flakt, rokne mauzeret dhe flamurin e Shqypëriis, dhe dolne nër male për me u bashku me trimat e rept Malcor e Mirditas ». Ndër ta qenë Gjovalin e Zef Daragjati, vëllaznit mâ të vogjel të Pjetrit. Dalja e tyne në mal shkaktoi për raprezalje arrestimin e vëllaut të tyne André dhe dënimin e tij me vdekje, me vjerrje, gjâ e pandigjueme ndonjiherë dhe krejt barbare. U desh, simbas zakonit turk, dhania e nji rushfeti të mirë autoriteteve ushtarake për shpëtimin e jetës e për lirimin e tij.

Ramja e Shkodrës, e nisun me 1875, kishte shkue tue u thellue. Ato që kishin ndikue në ramjen qenë: hapja e grykës së Danubit, ndërtimi i hekurudhës së Rumelisë, pavarësia e Shteteve të krishtena, mosmirëmbajtja e udhës së Drinit, politika e veçimit të Shqipnisë, apatia e qeverisë turke, lindja e zhvillimi i Tivarit,10) mbushja me lym e Buenës. Të gjitha këto arsye rreshtohen prej frengut Louis-Jaray, në nji broshurë që pau dritën në Francë.11)

Megjithatê, me optimizëm, shprehet edhe kështu: « tash nji çerek shekulli, ka rá prej lulzimit të saj të mâparshëm, por rilindja e saj ekonomike nuk âsht kurrsesi e pamundun ». Mâ poshtë ripohon se: « jeta e saj e ardhshme ka me e lejue që të rilindë ketë të kalueme ».12)

Ky ishte prá edhe qellimi i Pjetër Daragjatit: Rilindja e Shkodrës.

Por edhe sot, shteti i ashtuquejtun «shqiptar», i cili, po të ishte me të vërtetë i tillë, do ta kishte për zemër zhvillimin e përparimin pa dallim të të gjitha viseve të Kombit shqiptar, po ndjek të njajtën politikë antikombtare të 50 vjetëve të diktaturës komuniste, që synonte mohimin sistematik të Shkodrës dhe kthimin e saj në nji rrenojë fizike e morale. 

Edhe në Komisionin, që do të njihej prej Komisionit të Sundimit të Konsullatave, me 4 shtatuer 1914, për palën katolike, qe zgjedhë Pjetër Daragjati, bashkë me Filip Çobën e Ndoc Pistullin, kurse për palën myslimane qenë Elez Muka, Hasan Bekteshi, Isuf Golemi.13) 

Por, sidoqoftë, në ketë detyrë qindroi pak, sepse u largue përfundimisht nga Shkodra dhe Shqipnia. Me 10 shtatuer 1914, ndodhi të kërcënohej. Ashtu si i kishte ndodhë mâ përpara Filip Parrucës, i cili u largue përgjithmonë prej Vendit. Shkruen Shuk Gurakuqi në ditarin e vet se « Nji dorë e mshehtë i çoj fjalë me leter 3 pasanikëve shkodranë (Daragjatit - Koliqit - Daberdakut) qi t'i çojshin disaa pare n'Bardhej ».14)

Nji praní të shkurtë në Shqipní e pati me 1919 e në vitet '30 të shek. xx. 

Në kohën e Luftës së Parë Botnore, tue qenë n'Italí, qe i internuem nji vjet me gjithë familje në Kozencë, sepse, tue qenë Shkodra n'atë kohë e pushtueme prej trupave të Austrí-Hungarisë, Italia i mbante me nji orientim politik pro-austriak. Disa miq italjanë me autoritet banë që me gjithë familje ta ndërronte selinë e internimit nga Kozenca në Romë. Në të njajtën kohë qenë internue në Isili (Sardenjë) edhe Gjokë Misloca,15) Filip e Zef Guraziu me familjet e tyne.

Megjithatê, nuk ka qenë i shkëputun nga jeta politike e ambjenteve atdhetare shqiptare në mergim, në vitet 1914-1919 e mâ vonë, si dhe nga veprimtaria e arbreshëve, ndër ta Anselm Lorecchio, botues i fletores « La Nazione Albanese », tue e ndihmue, edhe materialisht, në punën botuese, në dobí të çështjes kombtare e të ngritjes së zanit të Shqipnisë në botë. 

Provë e lidhjes së ngushtë me personalitete të politikës shqiptare âsht nji fotografí, që i përket viteve 1919-1920, prá mbas Luftës së Parë Botnore, fotografí në të cilën kemi emna të njohun nga të gjitha krahinat e Shqipnisë e të çdo besimi.16) 

Këto dukuní atdhetare ishin në nji vijë me ato që ishin shfaqë qysh në kohën e pushtimit turk të Shqipnisë.

Dallohet edhe për interesimin e gjallë që kishte për me u pajisë edhe me nji kulturë të gjanë. Kulturë që shtrihej në shumë drejtime, edhe të historisë, por sidomos të librave që kishin të bajshin me Shqipní. Qysh në Shkodër ishte në të përpjekun me shtypin e përditshëm italian, bj.fj. "Corriere della Sera" e Milanit, nga e cila i qe dërgue qysh me numrin e parë, me 1909, gazeta e përmendun për fëmijë, "Il Corriere dei Piccoli". Po ashtu kishte edhe libra me përmbajtje të ndryshme, kryesisht historike. Ketë bibliotekë e pat lanë në shtëpinë e Shkodrës. Në bibliotekën që krijoi rishtas në Romë, të pasun me botime të rralla, që i ndiqte e i blente nga bukinistë të specializuem të qytetit të Romës, ka pasë, ndër të tjera, edhe veprën e plotë të historianit të madh gjerman Ferdinand Gregorovius kushtue Historisë së qytetit të Romës në Mesjetë (1859-1872). Po ashtu në vjetët e mâvonshme do t'interesohej e të blente librin e gjermanit G. Veith, Fushata e Durrësit në mes Cezarit e Pompeut.17) 

Formimi i nji personaliteti si Pjetër Daragjati, inteligjenca, aftësitë e shqueme në fushën e tregtisë, të ekonomisë e të financës banë që në përgjithësí të kishte plane për nji zhvillim modern dhe europian të vendit, ekonomik e politik. Në mënyrë të posaçme e pat dallue kërkimi i së resë në jetën ekonomike të vendit, me nji zhvillim të gjithmbarshëm të industrisë e të tregtisë. Gjatë kohës së qendrimit në kryeqytetin e Italisë, nuk kanë qenë të rralla rasat kur personalitete t'ekonomisë e të financës italiane të konsultoheshin me tê, e t'i kërkojshin nji mendim të pjekun për problemet e ndryshme, që u lindshin gjatë veprimtarisë së tyne.

Përpjekjet e tija për krijimin e nji banke me kapitale kombtare, tue u pështetë në depozitat e tregtarëve, fillimisht shkodranë, dështuen nga qendrimi antagonist i disa prej tyne, të dalun sidomos nga ambjente shkodrane të njohuna për qendrimin e tyne tradicional prapanik, që nuk e shihshin me sy të mirë nji nismë të tillë.

Veprimtaria e tij tregtare u shtrî deri në Kosovë, sa që në vjetët e fundit të Perandorisë Osmane u përpoq, në bashkëpunim me tregtarë gjakovarë të rivendoste lidhjet e Shkodrës me Kosovën, për tregtimin e drithnave, që po damtohej nga prirja që kishte marrë tregtia me hapjen e rrugës së Selanikut, mbas ndërtimit të hekurudhës.

Në ketë ndërmarrje ishin të interesuem nji tregtar i madh gjakovar, Shaqir Ispaj e, nga Shkodra, vetë Pjetër Daragjati. Mendimi i tyne ishte për formimin e nji shoqnie, me aksione të tregtarëve të të dý qyteteve, për me krye punimet që do të përqendroheshin në dý drejtime: me bâ të lundrueshëm Drinin deri në Spaç dhe me dragë me thellue Buenën. Si e thekson Gabriel Louis-Jaray, Buena ishte e mbushun me ranë e Drini i palundrueshëm për arsye të nji katarakte 7 metrash te brryli i lumit përmbi Spaç. Si shpreheshin gjakovarët, po të rregullohej rrjedha në ketë vend, punë sidoqoftë e vështirë, ishte mundësia me u ngjitë me anije deri në Spaç dhe me u vijue rruga tue ndjekë shtegun ekzistues i cili mâ vonë do t'u shndrronte në rrugë të rregullt. Louis-Jaray e cilëson ketë projekt mendjehollë, megjithë vështirësitë për realizimin e tij. « Sidoqoftë, ndonse e lindun parakohe në disa trû sajuese, idéja âsht mjaft mendjehollë e difton te shqiptarët nji kujdes për nji matarim ekonomik të vendit të tyne me forcat e veta dhe në interesë të fisit shqiptar ».18)

Ndërkaq në Shkodër, në lagjen Gjuhadol, krijonte nji punishtë për premjen e letrës së cigareve, e cila mandej mbështillej me nji banderolë në të cilën dallohej emni i firmës « Ndoc P. Daragjati », për me e mbajtë të gjallë kujtimin e t'et e për me tregue nji vijimsí të trashigueme në tregëtí. Po ashtu prej s'jashtmi bje nji makinë për punimin e gajtanave, që përdoreshin gjanësisht në veshjet kombtare si të burrave ashtu edhe të grave. Kjo makinë endè sot ruhet te trashigimtarët e kësaj familjeje.

Mendimet e tija të përparueme gjejnë shprehje edhe në qendrimin që mbante ndaj puntorët në punishtat e tija. Nji ndër to do t'ishte ndërtimi i banesave për puntorët e punishtës së letrës së cigareve, të gajtanave e të magazeve të Pazarit. Kjo, po të realizohej, do të kishte qenë nji rasë e rrallë n' Europë dhe e vetmja në Shqipní për sigurimin e nji jetese normale e njerzore edhe për puntorët e thjeshtë. Për rrethanat që u krijuen, me largimin e tij nga Shqipnia në Italí me 1914, me gjithë familje, mbas rrethimit të Shkodrës nga malazezët (në fund të Luftës Ballkanike), ky projekt mbeti pa u njimendsue. Âsht e pamohueshme, megjithatê, se në asnji rasë nuk ka pasë qendrime anmiqsore të puntorëve kundrejt tij, e në përgjithësí ndaj familjen e Daragjatëve, por kurdoherë ka pasë marrëdhanie njerzore e nji mirëkuptim në mes palëve, dhe, nga ana e puntorëve, shprehje të mirënjohjes e të dashamirësisë ndaj ketë familje, edhe në kohët mâ të vona të pushtimit komunist.

Largimi nga Shqipnia bani që, veprimtarinë e vet tregtare ta zhvillonte tashmâ në Italí, tue e shtrî në vende të ndryshme t'Europës e t'Amerikës. Nga Brazili, bj. fj. importonte në limanet e Holandës sasí të randësishme kafje. Dhe gjithçka matej me vagona. As me ton as me kuintalë. 

Fundi i Luftës së Madhe e gjen me nji pasuní që kishte zanë tashmâ vend. Kësaj kohe i përket blemja, me të tjerë, e dý anijeve të flotës luftarake austro-hungare, me qellim shkatrrimin e tyne.19) Por të gjitha këto nuk u vijshin përshtat disa ambjenteve italiane, që nuk e shihshin me sy të mirë që nji shqiptar të shquhej, me veprimtarí e kapitale, në vendin e tyne. Prandej, kur u vunë tatimet për fitimet e kohës së luftës, ndër të parët qe tatue Pjetër Daragjati me nji shumë prej 100.000 lirash ár. E kundërshtueme në fillim, tue qenë se ishte nënshtetas i huej, kjo shumë qe rritë në disa milionë të cilët, mbasi qenë pague, sollën shkatërrimin ekonomik të Pjetër Daragjatit dhe përfundimin njiherë e përgjithmonë të çdo veprimtarie tregtare e ekonomike të njifarë randësie. Njikohësisht anijet, që gabimisht kishin qenë sjellë në limane italiane, u sekuestruen tue e rritë edhe mâ tej damin ekonomik për Pjetër Daragjatin. Kurse ishtë dashtë të drejtoheshin në limanet e nji shteti asnjanës.

Për ketë shkruen gazeta ekonomike « Vullneti i Popullit »,20) tue e rimarrë në tanësí ketë çështje e tue e cilësue: « nji padrejtësí bâmun prej Fiskut Italjan mbi nji bashkatdhetar t' onë n' aplikimin e tatimit mbi mbifitime lufte, krjue dhe ky n' Italí me qellime drejtpeshimi ndaj ata qi kishin luftue, mbi ata qi kishin ndejë në shpija dhe fitue.

Po bashkatdhetari i ynë, si i huej, nuk kishte asnji detyrim të shkote a të çote fëmijt e tij në luftë, si edhe dobit i rjedhëshin prej ushtrimit të tregtis si ndermjetës i tregut amerikan me Shtete të ndryshme e në masë të vogel me tregjet e Italís, n' atë kohë si edhe mbas luftës, me ketë ndryshim qi ishte qenë i shtrënguem pse internuem me familje në Cosenza, të Kalabrís, të qindrojë n' Italí, kuer se po ashtu do të kishte mundun të tregtojë dhe të fitojë ta kishin lanë të lirë të shperngulej në Spanjë, Greqí a vende tjera asnjanës.

Shuma që ka « inkamerue » Fisku Italjan kapercen 5 miljonat qi bashkatdhetari i jonë Pjeter Daragjati qe tatuem të paguejë si mbifitim lufte », dhe mâ poshtë vijon, « Shtojmë edhe se Pjeter Daragjati mund të quhet pionjer i tregtís italo-shqiptare, atëherë kuer malli i industrive italjane hyte në Shqipní me anë të sqeles së Triestës nen emnin e rejshëm: « made in austria ».

Çeshtja Daragjati âsht çashtje kombëtare tue qenë të cenueme interesat gjallnore të nji nenshtetasit shqiptar, prandaj duhet të formojë objekt i nji mocjoni parlamentar në seksjonin e aferm të Kuvendit Kombtar ».

Vjeti 1925 âsht edhe Vjet i Shenjtë për Kishën katolike. Tue qenë me familjen e vet në Romë mori pjesë, bashkë me shtegtarët e ardhun prej Shqipnie, në kremtimin e asaj ngjarjeje të madhe për Kishën e del në nji fotografí, të cilën do ta quejmë me të vërtetë historike, edhe për emnat e pjesëmarrësve që shihen në tê.21) Djalit të tij të madh, Ndocit, n'atë rasë, tue pasë bashkëpunue me Át Pal Dodën e Át Gjergj Fishtën për përgatitjen e sektorit kushtue Shqipnisë në Pavijonin e Misioneve Françeskane në botë, i qe dhanë nji dekoratë e lartë nga Ati i Shenjtë. 

Megjithatê nuk rreket së ndjekuni veprimtarinë e vet prej tregtari dhe investuesi. Në të njajtin vjet 1925 merr konçesionin për shfrytëzimin e pyjeve që gjinden gjatë dý brigjeve të lumit Drin, prej Vaut të Dêjës deri te Ura e Vezirit si dhe të pyjeve shtetnore që quhen pyjet e Qerretit, Pukës, Iballës, Fletit, Sakatit, Kosturit, Krasniqit, Nikajt, Merturit, Shalës, Shoshit e Shllakut,22) por nuk duket se e vuni në veprim ndonjiherë ketë konçesion.

Në përshkrimin e veprimtarisë së nji shkodrani të shquem, sikurse qe Pjetër Ndoc Daragjati, jemi përpjekë të vemë në dukje anët kryesore të jetës së tij, pa shkue në thellimin e tyne. Në to kemi dallue veprimtarinë e tij patriotike, ekonomike, investuese. Të gjitha këto në nji rrafsh kryesisht atdhetar, me nji synim të kjartë drejt zhvillimit të gjithanshëm të Vendit. 

Në qoftë se nuk mbërrijti me i njimendsue të gjitha ato që andrronte të bante, kjo i duhet pështetë kryesisht pamundësisë së shkaktueme prej faktorësh objektivë e, do të thomi, edhe subjektivë, mbasi kundër tij vepruen edhe elementë të cilëve nuk u vinte për mbarë që të mbërrinte në atë shkallë të naltë pasunimi, me anën e të cilit do të zinte atë vend që do të bante të mundun ngjitjen e tij në shkallët mâ të nalta të ekonomisë e rrjedhimisht të politikës së Vendit. 

Veprimtaria ekonomike e Pjetër Daragjatit nuk ka qenë e veçueme në qytetin e Shkodrës. Kishte edhe të tjerë shkodranë që ishin shque në ketë lamë, por duhet dhe âsht detyrë që të bahet ç'mos për studimin e veprimtarisë së tyne, për me i bâ të njohun, tue vû në dukje sa mâ parë sa mâ shumë figura të tilla të mëdhá që i sollën lavd qytetit e qytetarisë shkodrane dhe natyrisht edhe Shqipnisë e cila, sapo e dalun prej errsinës turk-osmane, kishte nevojë për njerëz të tillë. 



____________

* Willy Kamsi, i pari Ambasador i jashtëzakonshëm e fuqiplotë 
i Republikës së Shqipnisë pranë Selisë së Shenjtë

*Bibliografia:* 

1) Z. Shkodra, Qyteti shqiptar gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare. Tiranë 1984, f. 277; Historia e Shqipërisë, vëll. II, Tiranë 1984, f. 59. 

2) Shuk Gurakuqi, Ditari: 23 Gusht 1914 - 18 Gusht 1916. Dorëshkrim i pabotuem, f. 37. 

3) Simbas njoftimit të arbreshit Gjen. Vincenzo Muricchio («Ricordi d'Albania». Pozzuoli, s.a., f. 15), në kohën e rrethimit të Shkodrës, Gjovalini gjindej në Bari bashkë me shqiptarë të tjerë, në pritje të skjarimit të gjendjes në Shkodër e në Shqipní. Ky i difton gjithashtu për vëllaznit e vet në Shkodër të cilët ishin përpjekë për mbrojtjen e qytetit prej Malazezve.

4) Ndërsa Shaptuk âsht nji mbiemën i ngjitun, Cuk âsht nji zvoglim që rrjedh prej evolucionit të emnit Lazër tue ndjekë ketë ecuní: Lazarus > Lazër > Lacë > Lacuk > Cuk.

5) D.m.th. « i rí me shpresa të mëdhá ». 

6) Gaz. " Bashkimi ", 2 tetuer 1910, nr. 40, f. 4. « Sulle t'vûeme preië Parisë t'Kshtênimit t'Shkoders, pelqyeme e t'forcueme preië Hyqymetit » të nënshkrueme prej 18 pjestarëve. Të gjithë emna përfaqësues për qytetin e Shkodrës, prej familjeve të njohuna qytetare, ndër të cilët me Pjetër Daragjatin janë edhe Ndrek Çoba, Kolë Ujka, Pashko Kakarriqi, Hil Topalli, Ndoc Pistulli, Shan Koliqi, Gjoni i Kolë Sumës, Ejell Çoba, Nush Serreqi, Lush Dodmasej, Pjerin Simoni, Kolë Kraja, Gaspër Zojzi, Pjetër Dema, Shan Guraziu e Ndrek Simoni.

7) "Lirija e Selanikut", 1908, 4 vjesht'e 2-të. 

8) Gabriel Louis-Jaray, Les Albanais. Paris, Felix Alcan, 1920, f. 23.

9) Zotnitë për të cilët ban fjalë gazeta "Lirija" janë: Pjetër Daragjati, Ndoc Pistulli e, mendojmë, ndër Çobej, ndoshta Filipi. 

10) N'atë kohë krijohet Shoqnia e Tivarit, Compagnia d'Antivari. 

11) Gabriel Louis-Jaray, Les Albanais, vep. e çek., f. 23. 

12) Ibidem. «  depuis un quart de siècle elle est bien déchue de son ancienne prospérité; mais sa renaissance économique n'est nullement impossible. », e përfundon « ses nouvelles destinées lui permettront-elles de faire revivre ce passé. »

13) Shuk Gurakuqi, dok. i çek., f. 8. 

14) Ibidem, f. 12.

15) Gjokë Misloca âsht nji fëtyrë e pastër atdhetari që pak njihet. Ka pasë për grue të motrën e Kel Kodheli-Marubit. Në kohën kur banonte në Mal të Zí dhe merrej me tregtí, u kërkue nga Krajl Nikolla që shqiptarët, të cilët zhvillojshin veprimtarinë e tyne n'atë vend, të vêshin "kapicë" në krye, d.m.th. të merrshin nënshtetësinë malazeze. Gjoka, si shqiptar e si atdhetar, nuk ndigjoi ta bante. Mori çka kishte mundësí të merrte dhe erdh në Shkodër, tue lanë nji tregtí në lulëzim, vetëm për hir të Atdheut. 

16) Të shihet fotografia me të gjithë emnat e të pranishmëve.

17) G. Veith, La Campagna di Durazzo fra Cesare e Pompeo. Con particolare riferimento alla geografia del teatro di guerra albanese: con 9 carte e 22 fotografie di paesaggi. Tradotto dal tedesco a cura dell'Ufficio Storico della R. Marina. Roma: Ist. Poligrafico dello Stato, 1942. XXIV-220 ff. + 5 fl. il. + 2 fl. harta. 

18) Gabriel Louis-Jaray, L'Albanie inconnue. Paris, Hachette, 1913, ff. 71-72. « un grand commerçant de Diakovo, Chaquir Ispay, et un autre de Scudra [sic] Petro Daragaty [sic], qui s'en occupent ». Mâ poshtë: « Quoi qu'il en soit, même germée prématurément dans des cerveaux imaginatifs, l'idée est assez ingénieuse et montre chez les Albanais un souci d'aménagement économique de leur pays par leur propre force et dans leur intérêt de race ».

19) Anijet austriake ishin: S.M.S. "Kaiser Karl VI" dhe S.M.S. "Babenberg".

20) « Vullneti i Popullit », 3.6.1930. 

21) Shih fotografinë. 

22) Dekret-Ligjë 16 Mars 1925, botue në Fletoren Zyrtare, 1 Prill 1925, Nr. 13 dhe ribotue në përmbledhjen " Ligjë, Dekret Ligjë e Rregullore të vjetit 1925 ". Tiranë, 1938, ff. 78-83. 



_Shënim: me kërkesën e autorit nuk është ndërhyrë në gjuhën e artikullit._

----------

